# Unknown language: quarda daa vena, asta la querdeto



## amlood

What do the two following words mean:
"quarda"
"querdeto"
I read them in the following context "quarda daa vena, asta la querdeto."
I searched for a meaning but found nothing!
Does any one have any idea please?


----------



## raptor

If it's "quadra da vena, asta la querceto" it may be Italian; I searched on Google, and it came up with a "did you mean this?"

Someone else should confirm/refute though.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

It definitely isn't Italian.


----------



## elephas

looks like something misspelled with one error atop another. "q" used instead of "g" which gives me the Spanish verb "guardar" in imperative - "look! watch!" which is also often used as a scream of warning: "look out!". "asta" may be "hasta" misspelled; "querdeto" may or may not mean "gordito". I guess, it's just a mess made by a Spanish speaking teen while texting a message...


----------

